# Garage door disengaged auto opening



## pharndt (Mar 1, 2008)

I hope I can explain this so you can understand what has happened. My power went off and I had to disengage the auto door opening so I could open the garage door. Now it won't reengage. It appears the trolly on the chain has two parts and they are separated. The chain moves and these two pcs. bypass each other. Piece #1 has an inset that appears to fit over the bolt on piece #2, however piece #2 has two bolts side by side which prevents the two pcs. to come together. Bottomline, how do I get the door to reengage.


----------



## terri_and_jj (Feb 24, 2008)

so if i understand correctly, you pulled the rope on the trolley so you could use door manually, now you want to re-engage? Might be helpful to know what brand and model you have, but on most it's simply a matter of pushing the lever that the rope is attached to back in. you may need to move it back and forth an inch or so in either direction as you push the lever in so it engages properly


----------



## ctkulig (Nov 5, 2007)

On my garage door, I believe the opener is a Wyane Dalton, to reengage all I do is push the garage door opener button and the chain will catch to door and engage itself.


----------



## pharndt (Mar 1, 2008)

The garage door is a Dalton. When you say push it in, what am I pushing it in to? Are the two pieces, the one with the rope and the other on the opposite side of the chain interconnect? From what I can tell, they must because it looks like that other pc. is what moves the trolley with the rope.


----------



## ctkulig (Nov 5, 2007)

Try opening the garage door by hand to the up position, then go in car and push the button on you opener that you have in the car, the chain and trolley will move like it is going to the up position when it gets all the way up to where you door is, it should engage itself.

That is what I do


----------



## pharndt (Mar 1, 2008)

*Garage door disengaged*

Thanks for trying to help me! After an hour of moving the chain to an open and close position while studying the trolley on the chain, I finally figured out why the door was not engaging. The contractor that installed the door had the rope wrapped around the large bolt when he tied the knot to the rope to keep it in place. That did not allow the lever to easily separate to disengage the door and that was why I had such a hard time disengaging the trolley when I needed to manually open the door. Once I untied the knot in the rope and retied it to only the lever underneath, the small bolt that was blocking the two pcs. from merging together moved out of the way which allowed the two pcs. to merge. :thumbup: 

Something simple like that could have cost me the expense of a service call.


----------

